# New tattoo, torts anyone??



## Nay (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi, I was thinking about getting a new tattoo. Since I have just about ALL the things I really love already, the exception being a tortoise tattoo. (I have a horse, dog and a feather) It's not something I just do on a whim. I just can't seem to find a great tort one. I love the sea turtle tattoos, they really look beautiful but since I am commited to torts, I just haven't seen anything that "pops"!! Anyone have one?
I am not sure if this is the proper place to post, so please reposition if needed.
Thanks Na


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 2, 2009)

Any of James de Carle Sowerby's drawings would make great tattoos. 
http://special.lib.gla.ac.uk/exhibns/month/sept2007.html

Danny


----------



## terryo (Oct 2, 2009)

Why don't you take a picture of one of your guys and bring it with you and maybe he can work with that. I want to see it when you get it.....


----------



## dmmj (Oct 2, 2009)

I have wanted to get a tort or turtle tat, but I think about what it will look like when I am 75 or something.


----------



## Stazz (Oct 3, 2009)

Well I acquired my first tattoo when we were home in SA in July.....I love it! Hope you like






My stupid laptop wouldn't let me press enter....hence how the pic ended up next to my post, and not beneath it haha


----------



## Laura (Oct 3, 2009)

Kinda looks USA Patriotic..


----------



## Stazz (Oct 3, 2009)

Lol - well its pink and turquoise...looks more red as this pic was taken just as I got of the tattoo artist's table


----------



## Nay (Oct 5, 2009)

So no one here has a tort tat???
Na


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 5, 2009)

Take a look at this thread:

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-221.html?highlight=tattoo

Yvonne


----------



## Nay (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh, Yvonne, thanks. Is there a way to search? It seems the word tattoo is highlighted. I went to CP and looked. 
Thanks
Tracy's tattoo is beautiful!!! I.m not that brave!Show yours!!
Na


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 5, 2009)

Nay said:


> Oh, Yvonne, thanks. Is there a way to search? It seems the word tattoo is highlighted. I went to CP and looked.
> Thanks
> Tracy's tattoo is beautiful!!! I.m not that brave!Show yours!!
> Na



At the very top, right-hand part of the forum page is a line of words, with "search" included. If you click on "search" it takes you to a page where you can either search by key word or by username. Happy hunting!

Yvonne


----------



## dannomite (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.vanishingtattoo.com/tattoos_designs_symbols_turtles.htm


----------



## Nay (Oct 7, 2009)

OH DAN, that's a great site!!!!
Thanks!!
Na


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 7, 2009)

This is my only tattoo so far. Its the Tolkien Symbol (how he signed his works--essentially, his initials. The J two R's and a T)





I want to get these though. The tort shell on my foot, the ball python on my right shoulder.


----------



## Stazz (Oct 7, 2009)

Aw Meg I just LOVE your J.R T symbol, super cool


----------

